# Dana Brooke Nude Photos Leaked.



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

If this is true then she will be in trouble.

Here is the original link and source:

http://whatculture.com/wwe/dana-brooke-nude-photos-leaked.php

*
"Nude photos of WWE NXT Diva Dana Brooke have leaked online.
The front facing selfie is relatively tame, but the second image is exactly the sort of thing that puts WWE off signing some wrestlers.
Regarding the authenticity, Brooke’s distinctive sparrow tattoo is clear in both selfies. Anyone who is familiar with her modelling and fitness career will recognise that tattoo. Another clue that the photos are real, is the phone she is using. Ring Side News are reporting that the phone cover can be matched with a selfie in which she is clothed.
Whether this will impact her WWE career, it is hard to say. Seth Rollins ended up getting the biggest push of his career, just a month after a nude selfie of his penis was leaked online.
Brooke is currently out injured, and is failing to impress some in the company. Her wrestling skills are well below standard, but she does have a good look and charisma. Triple H is a fan of her, which is always going to help.
Nevertheless, with problems in her wrestling career, and now problems with these nudes, her detractors in WWE may well view her as a wrestler on borrowed time."*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeees !!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn Dana, you hot but you is in some much fucking trouble


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:deandre Keep that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Holy shit shes gonna be in trouble now


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A million girls do this, Dana's photos whilst showing some nudity aren't worth getting fired over


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Dana's hot in that "bottom-feeding trashbag ho" kind of way.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Donnie said:


> A million girls do this, Dana's photos whilst showing some nudity aren't worth getting fired over


She wont be fired but she will be grounded.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a world of porn at my finger tips a blonde bint with her baps out don't do much for me.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

That shit was on Twitter a week ago and nobody talked about it. I don't think anything is gonna happen to her.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> Dana's hot in that "bottom-feeding trashbag ho" kind of way.


That's pretty accurate


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Not enough ass. thumbs down.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dana better hope her job is safe as WWE is PG and that isnt


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, she'll be alright. Rollins dick pics leaked last year and he ended up being fine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This makes her seem much more accessible to me. Bravo to her. I hope this doesnt have any major ramifications for her career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anirioc said:


> If this is true then she will be in trouble.
> 
> Here is the original link and source:
> 
> ...



Why do people including the WWE care about shit like this. Sable did playboy and HBK did play girl, why is this such an issue now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do people including the WWE care about shit like this. Sable did playboy and HBK did play girl, why is this such an issue now?


Because self respecting PG performers never get naked.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

zrc said:


> I have a world of porn at my finger tips a blonde bint with her baps out don't do much for me.


Bint? Baps?


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Guy LeDouche said:


> :deandre Keep that.


Yeah, I'd rather see Owens leaks as well. I'd like to see some REAL titties, thank you.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do people including the WWE care about shit like this. Sable did playboy and HBK did play girl, why is this such an issue now?


´Cos this is PG, havent you heard?:booklel:booklel


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do people including the WWE care about shit like this. Sable did playboy and HBK did play girl, why is this such an issue now?


Because they are trying to market the product toward a bunch of soccer moms who are living under the illusion that their kids will remain virgins till they get married.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:nice


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Sable posing for Playboy was during a time when WWE wasent aiming the shows at kids. WWE is PG today and these nude leaks are not acceptable


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I hope she gets canned for this... Woman need to learn to quit taking nude photos of themselves, if you're a public figure there's a good chance it will leak online.

It's her own fault.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

These have been out for ages FFS, old news and no idea why it has been posted again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

If she gets into any trouble on this, she would be wise to bring an enlarged copy of Seth Rollins dick pics to the office with her and then subtlety suggest sexism should she face any criticism. 

:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Because self respecting PG performers never get naked.


Did she do this before or after signing with NXT?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lackluster pics. I can't see nothing but a logo on her.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Why would Dana be in trouble for something like this?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So sad that these websites just have to spread it and leak it and embarrass her further. Losers.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

wens2wens2wens2


lectoryo said:


> Yeah, I'd rather see Owens leaks as well. I'd like to see some REAL titties, thank you.


wens2. Nice. Lol


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

trouble? didnt seth rollins do the same thing? what trouble did he get in? oh yeah hes a man..


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

BlueMagic said:


> trouble? didnt seth rollins do the same thing? what trouble did he get in? oh yeah hes a man..


sadly that´s the way it works, Rollins is a man and 1000000 times better.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

'Seth Rollins ended up getting the biggest push of his career, just a month after a nude selfie of his penis was leaked online.'

:lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Probably sending them to Seth.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i wonder who those nudes were sent to

mojo? jason jordan? zack ryder? if its zack ryder damn son banging both dana and emma :banderas


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueMagic said:


> trouble? didnt seth rollins do the same thing? what trouble did he get in? oh yeah hes a man..


It only matters if they are looking for a reason to get rid of you. They love Rollins so they don't care. If they are looking to tip the scales to cutting Dana this could be it. If they really like her then it won't mater.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll trust the OP, because I have no desire to see her ugliness naked.



Chrome said:


> Yeah, she'll be alright. Rollins dick pics leaked last year and he ended up being fine.


Difference being is that Rollins is actually a talented wrestler, while Dana sucks at everything she does.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did she do this before or after signing with NXT?


I honestly dont know. I'd expect prior, but I dont know the date of the pics.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

UFO said:


> So sad that these websites just have to spread it and leak it and embarrass her further. Losers.


It's her own fault.. If she's dumb enough to take nude pictures, suffer the consequences.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> It only matters if they are looking for a reason to get rid of you. They love Rollins so they don't care. If they are looking to tip the scales to cutting Dana this could be it. If they really like her then it won't mater.


This.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crewz said:


> It's her own fault.. If she's dumb enough to take nude pictures, suffer the consequences.


most girls and guys have done this at least once in their dating life.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

nice pics for my fap collection!


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

just 1 photo ???

that's badd


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I honestly dont know. I'd expect prior, but I dont know the date of the pics.


SHIV is going to launch an investigation into this matter, he will get back to us soon :grin2:


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

http://thefappening.wiki/index.php?page=photos&id=893

Uncensored bitches

thank me


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I hope she gets canned for this... Woman need to learn to quit taking nude photos of themselves, if you're a public figure there's a good chance it will leak online.
> 
> It's her own fault.


I bet you think rape victims are asking for it, right?

Everyone taken a nude at one point in their life. It's not her fault they got leaked.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:Banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Crewz said:


> It's her own fault.. If she's dumb enough to take nude pictures, suffer the consequences.


Everyone does, it's just not everyone tries to hack into your devices to find these pictures and humiliate you. I'm sure she didn't willingly give these photos to anybody she didn't want to.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

meh won't much. and not worth getting fired over.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

She should be fired for taking such mediocre nudes. Low res as well? Out with her ut


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why would she be punished for someone else "leaking" them? It's not like she took a ass-selfie and posted it to twitter with the hashtag, #ThisIsWhereMyFartsComeOutOf


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

UFO said:


> Everyone does, it's just not everyone tries to hack into your devices to find these pictures and humiliate you. I'm sure she didn't willingly give these photos to anybody she didn't want to.


I'm sure you're wrong, that's how they got discovered.. Like i said, don't be dumb enough to do it if you don't want other people seeing it... They make clothes for a reason, wear them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Donnie said:


> SHIV is going to launch an investigation into this matter, he will get back to us soon :grin2:


I need to get to the bottom of her bottom. :banderas


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Crewz said:


> I'm sure you're wrong, that's how they got discovered.. Like i said, don't be dumb enough to do it if you don't want other people seeing it... They make clothes for a reason, wear them.


I agree with the whole risk involved with celebrities doing this, but why is it not the fault of the person who hacked the data and released the pictures?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I'm sure you're wrong, that's how they got discovered.. Like i said, don't be dumb enough to do it if you don't want other people seeing it... They make clothes for a reason, wear them.


That's really stupid logic.

'Don't want to get robbed? Don't own anything of value,'. 

Dana's a victim of crime. She is not to blame. This is coming from someone who doesn't give a damn about her as a wrestler too.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Taking nude photos of yourself is immoral and disgusting. It doesn't matter if you get hacked or not, it's just fucking immoral. Sending them to other people its even more immoral. I hope this slut gets punished/fired for doing this.

I can already see users defending this kind of crap. People these days are the worst and im ashamed to live in this "open minded" society.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Godamnit.

Why couldn't it of been alexa bliss instead?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Morals are determined by every individual. I don't care if people like taking naked pics of themselves.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Crewz said:


> I'm sure you're wrong, that's how they got discovered.. Like i said, don't be dumb enough to do it if you don't want other people seeing it... They make clothes for a reason, wear them.


I disagree man, privacy is privacy.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So who leaked these? was it Dana or did she give these to a bf who leaked them


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok so here's the case 


yall need to learn better google-fu 

Ashley Mae was called out back in 2011 for being a slut of Kent. Typical cat fight, Ashley is on here bitching her back, and they are fighting back and forth non stop.

The original photo was posted back a long time ago and of course a dmca was sent to have the pic taken down. it's been reuploaded uncensored to imgur and tons of places so it's safely kept forever.



The current site with Dana Brooke real name Ashley Mae fighting back in a cat fight war of words like 2 teen morons:
https://thedirty.com/gossip/cleveland/ashley-needs-to-stop-sleeping-around/



So checking the webcache on that site has the site's watermark but of course Ashley had it removed. But the other girl has the originals which led credence to her story, how would the other girl have Dana's pics if she wasn't passing them around.

anyhow it's teenage bullshit, im not gonna dig deeper im not really interested


Here's photo of her butt, from the first page's website, except this is the one from the Webcache version, before "thedirty" removed it. 
http://goo.gl/T3nnua

why dont webmasters and people who upload their nudes remember there is "WEBCACHE" and there is a "WAYBACK MACHINE"

jeez people...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Somehow, I'm not impressed seeing her nude. I guess I expected more?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nice ass


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:tripsscust 

I'll pass.



Hope she doesn't get in any trouble over this. I doubt she will.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :nice


This. :yoda

And haters be damned, because fit bitches is where it's at, you beta male wimps.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

BEST FOR SANTA said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> I'll pass.
> 
> ...


when children google her name.. this pop up therefore she is out - :creepytrips


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> This. :yoda
> 
> And haters be damned, because fit bitches is where it's at, you beta male wimps.


I have nothing against fit chicks, in fact I love them. Other than a nice booty, this fit chick does nothing for me. Just very underwhelming. It could be the context of the pictures since they aren't professional shots. I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Remember when this company used to push their women for posing nude?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> I have nothing against fit chicks, in fact I love them. Other than a nice booty, this fit chick does nothing for me. Just very underwhelming. It could be the context of the pictures since they aren't professional shots. I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt.


You know what? Have some rep for not only being a fellow fit chick connoisseur, but having a perfectly valid preference for when it comes to how their physiques are presented. :I


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

jcmmnx said:


> Remember when this company used to push their women for posing nude?


that was like 2 centuries ago.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

I doubt she'll get into trouble for this, considering other members of the roster have had much worse published content online.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Was hoping for more.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

zrc said:


> I have a world of porn at my finger tips a blonde bint with her baps out don't do much for me.


This guy hates titties.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

GeniusSmark said:


> Was hoping for more.


yep me too :romo5


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why would she get in trouble?

Rollins had dick pics leaked and nothing happened.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

This is a joke. Her competition outfits are way more scandalous than a butt shot. Even the one with a crotch, you can't really see anything. ]

This is type of thing where if your in good standings, it will be more of a warning. But this is exactly the type of thing they will use on you if they been looking for a reason to put you on chomping block.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So it's just a pic of her ass?


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

No pussy pics?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not all that bad really. Obviously not great, but not bad bad either.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If they punish her for this, after rewarding Rollins for cheating on his fiance & getting his pics leaked, it sets a horrible double standard that male talent can get away with stuff that women can't.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They weren't even that good :mj2


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

don't tell her dad guys


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Ziggler even care? Wait did he leak them? :duck


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

wait, she's dating Ziggler? Things are starting to make sense: maybe that explains why he jobbed to Heath Slater tonight on TV? maybe his device was hacked or borrowed and thats how the pics leaked so he's being blamed... That or she sent the pics to someone else and he's being punished John Morrison-style for being a cuck.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They so blurry this is really not a story unless we get more pics in HD.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> Brooke is currently out injured, and is failing to impress some in the company. Her wrestling skills are well below standard, but she does have a good look and charisma. Triple H is a fan of her, which is always going to help.


What the fuck is this shit? That never even happened, everyone has been nothing but positive about her and she's come on leaps and bounds in a short time.
Did the writer of this article get worked by Breaking Ground or something?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Not a big deal. I know a few former divas used to pose nude. It was not even that revealing. She will be fine.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth never got into trouble so if Dana does then wow, double standards galore. Plus these "nudes" of hers are tame as hell. fpalm



Scholes18 said:


> Godamnit.
> 
> Why couldn't it of been alexa bliss instead?


Well Alexa has a nipslip if you're desperate.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honestly 10 pages really? OMG Women Nude give me give me give me give me. I seriousley talk about juvinile. Have you people never had pie lol.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Honestly 10 pages really? OMG Women Nude give me give me give me give me. I seriousley talk about juvinile. Have you people never had pie lol.


The Seth dick pic thread had over 200 pages and 2000 replies so I guess that makes us *******, right?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So?

Zahra schrieber did nudes too, and she was fired for being a Nazi sympathizer.

Maybe if Dana starts posting about how Mao had the right idea when it comes to church and state and whatever, then she'll get reprimanded.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE shouldn't be able to do shit in this matter. Let it blow off over time.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Meh I wish I could of seen the boobs and the pussy


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

I think it depends on why she took the pictures. If she took them to send to her boyfriend/girlfriend and they were hacked and leaked then she has my deepest sympathies. If she took them to flirt or make money, then I say fire her, womens wrestling has taken a huge step forward in respect in recent years and it doesn't need some demi porn star to set it back to the days when WWE women were treated and put across so badly.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Disappointing as hell. Was hoping to see nipples.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

She probably leaked them herself. They usually do.


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Disappointing as hell. Was hoping to see nipples.


you want nipples? Here you go.


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sloots gonna sloot.


----------



## Derockizm278 (Jan 5, 2016)

so where are they??????????????


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Derockizm278 said:


> so where are they??????????????


1. In the link in the OP

2. You signed up for this?

3. You went to the effort to sign up but not to click the link or check it?


:what?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Am I the only one seeing a connection here between this nude leak and Ziggler being buried on Raw? Him and Dana are apparently dating IRL, him jobbing to Slater must be part of some punishment to them. Can't be a coincidence.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Honestly 10 pages really? OMG Women Nude give me give me give me give me. I seriousley talk about juvinile. Have you people never had pie lol.


If I said no, would you rectify that?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Seems folks never read my post and think she leaked them...


Learn to read
I'll paste again




Ok so here's the case 




> yall need to learn better google-fu
> 
> Ashley Mae was called out back in 2011 for being a slut of Kent. Typical cat fight, Ashley is on here bitching her back, and they are fighting back and forth non stop.
> The original photo was posted back a long time ago and of course a dmca was sent to have the pic taken down. it's been reuploaded uncensored to imgur and tons of places so it's safely kept forever.
> ...


And for folks that like some shots wwe don't want you to see

Stephanie: http://goo.gl/i5m6Lg
Rosa Mendes: http://goo.gl/XxAmip
Brie Bella: http://goo.gl/3Nrdfh
Nikki Bella: http://goo.gl/mrTVaX
Eva Marie: http://goo.gl/L0NyDC
More Dana from cache of TheDirty: http://goo.gl/TDjuid


And I'm off to bed


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nothing compared to those amazing nude pics of Mickie James that surfaced years ago.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Great, please fire her !


----------



## undertakerfreak (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't care. She's the last current Diva I'd want to see nudes of.


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Pronoss said:


> Eva Marie: http://goo.gl/L0NyDC


That is not Eva Marie. That is a porn star named Harley Rose.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Owlonahottinroof said:


> you want nipples? Here you go.


Welp I get what I asked for.

*pukes fam guy style*


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

"Nevertheless, with problems in her wrestling career, and now problems with these nudes, her detractors in WWE may well view her as a wrestler on borrowed time."

Perhaps it is just me here, but what problems? They mention her being below average in the ring. She has improved drastically since her initial debut, and her pairing with Emma has done her nothing but good. She plays her character well and has nowhere to go but up regarding her in ring ability. She has lots of potential, she will be fine

These ridiculous articles irk me


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lame. You've got to do a sex tape to get over nowadays.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

BadTouch said:


> She has improved drastically since her initial debut


...but she is still one of the worst divas of NXT. She's down there in the top worst with Eva Marie, Cameron and Nia Jax


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Annihilus said:


> Am I the only one seeing a connection here between this nude leak and Ziggler being buried on Raw? Him and Dana are apparently dating IRL, him jobbing to Slater must be part of some punishment to them. Can't be a coincidence.


That totally makes sense!!


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> ...but she is still one of the worst divas of NXT. She's down there in the top worst with Eva Marie, Cameron and Nia Jax


I disagree. What she does works well with her character, and isn't that what it's all about really? she's brash and doesn't shut up in the ring, it's glorious. Admittedly she is still rough around the edges, but she has come on leaps and bounds from the "you can't wrestle chants" she used to receive. I don't think the Eva comparison is a fair one. They have been wrestling for roughly the same amount of time but Dana is far ahead of her in everything.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

She talks like Kim Kardashian / Fran Drescher.

Makes you want to hammer knitting needles into your own ears.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

All you can really see is her ass... Nothing else..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Whelp this thread was disappointing... back to bed


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> All you can really see is her ass... Nothing else..


And what more do you wanna see???


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

anirioc said:


> And what more do you wanna see???


Why is that a question :tenay

I was just saying that for everyone making a huge deal out of it. She's not going to get fired for showing her ass. Not when Sunny is in the hall of fame showing her pussy to everyone on cam for a fee.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Big deal. Suspend her for a few months. Rollins didn't get shit for his dick picture.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If Seth Rollins went on to win the main event of Wrestlemania after having his cock exposed to the world then I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

She has a dope body! I love her on Breaking Ground! Good find!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> i wonder who those nudes were sent to


Probably Ziggler.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

6 pages? Thread about Seth's dick had about 120.

WrestlingForum in 2016


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

These are honestly relatively tame nudes. I'd even go ALMOST as far as to call them classy nudes, or PG13s.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:lmao @ The white knights ITT.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Laquane Anderson said:


> These are honestly relatively tame nudes. I'd even go ALMOST as far as to call them classy nudes, or PG13s.


My thoughts exactly.

I was ready to go then I saw them... :MAD


----------



## Big D. Langston (Sep 9, 2015)

Laquane Anderson said:


> These are honestly relatively tame nudes. I'd even go ALMOST as far as to call them classy nudes, or PG13s.


she's showing full lips in the ass one, thats not classy at all:vince


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Drago said:


> 6 pages? Thread about Seth's dick had about 120.
> 
> WrestlingForum in 2016





Spoiler: WrestlingForum users


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dana Brooke nudes leak and Dolph gets jobbed out on Raw coinsedence


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some people seriously come off as if they've never come into contact with a human being in their life that didn't slap them in the face.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana's nude photos? Why not Bálor, Enzo or Jason Jordan? Damn it


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Dana's nude photos? Why not Bálor, Enzo or Jason Jordan? Damn it


Just wait surely those pics will come.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Dana's nude photos? Why not Bálor, Enzo or Jason Jordan? Damn it


I am PERCHED waiting on those Jason Jordan nudes....my goodness...greatness will ensue.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE shouldn't even consider this an issue.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

I REALLY hate this stuff about people 'getting in trouble' or having to 'worry about his/her job' just because nudes leak. People need to grow-up. Yes, AT SOME-POINT-IN-TIME people will be nude.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Thomas Batista said:


> I REALLY hate this stuff about people 'getting in trouble' or having to 'worry about his/her job' just because nudes leak. People need to grow-up. Yes, AT SOME-POINT-IN-TIME people will be nude.


But blah blah blah Role model, and yada yada yada example to children. *rolls eyes*


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

Good grief... she is minging. Wonder how many hours she spends doing makeup every day.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, you guys are right. No one would ever do anything in the privacy or his/her home in fear that it may leak out to the public. No showers or changing from here-on-out or sex with your partner. You know why? BECAUSE YOU ARE ROLE MODELS. Because taking a few nudes of yourself is the EXACT same thing as running a hardcore video series featuring people under the age of 18. ITS ALL THE SAME! Some of you REALLY need to get off your high horse. The slut shaming needs to stop. This should not be a conversation in WWE HQ right now.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

blackholeson said:


> Big deal. Suspend her for a few months. Rollins didn't get shit for his dick picture.


Why should she be suspended?


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Nudes were trash.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

came in not knowing who Dana Brooke was

thought maybe Amanda from Tough Enough changed her name. :renee2




one day... one day..











:kobe4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She looks better without makeup so I don't mind the nudes.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> She looks better without makeup so I don't mind the nudes.


I've never considered her super attractive or anything, but that ass looks nice in those pics. I'd hit it.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Are you sure those aren't the same old Seth Rollins stolen photos? They kind of look alike.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

With that trout pout she's got permanently plastered on her face she looks like she's in a porn video 24/7 anyway.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

@At&TStadium dont hate me, because you cant be me .


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to do a 4/10 joke, but that does seem somewhat stale. So I'll simply say.. I found them just about the same as every other nude or partial nude pic taken in a bathroom mirror. Enticing at first, but quickly the shine just gets flushed away..


----------

